# Finally feel "normal" HERES WHAT I DID



## KingCharlesIII (Sep 18, 2014)

Well, it's unfortunate, but I have to use medication just to feel normal and happy. Recently, benzos have supposedly been linked to Alzheimer's later in life, especially the long acting ones such as Klonopin. 

This is the drug I'm taking. I starting taking .5mg a day which helped a lot, but didn't completely get rid of the anxiety attacks. 

So, I did some research and came across Saffron, a natural spice that has has been shown to decrease social anxiety in some preliminary studies through serotonin regulation. 

So, I bought a bottle of Life Extension optimized saffron, which was bloody expensive for a supplement, and I take 1 capsule with my klonopin in the morning before I do anything. AND BAM, it is working great for now. And as bonus saffron may help protect your brain. :clap


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

It is supposedly the most expensive commodity so it isn't a surprise that the capsules are expensive. Do you have a stake in Life Extension?


----------



## KingCharlesIII (Sep 18, 2014)

Zack said:


> It is supposedly the most expensive commodity so it isn't a surprise that the capsules are expensive. Do you have a stake in Life Extension?
> 
> No I don't have a stake in that company, there are other saffron supplements. It's just important that the supplement has Satiereal Saffron extract because that's the extract used in the preliminary studies.
> 
> Obviously the Klonopin is doing like 70% of the work, but the saffron makes better for me. Just sharing because it worked for me, maybe it can help someone else.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

It isn't particularly expensive. There are many more expensive supplements per pill/dose.


----------



## KingCharlesIII (Sep 18, 2014)

Zack said:


> It isn't particularly expensive. There are many more expensive supplements per pill/dose.


Just curious, have you found any supplements to be useful? Besides standard stuff like Omega-3, vitamins, etc. How about medication? I sometimes think about dumping the klonopin for a SSRI.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I take Klonopin too. Phenibut works for me but over the medium term (~2 months) it causes constipation (like ~6 days!) and difficulty urinating. I've no idea where all the water I drank was going, but it wasn't coming out where it is supposed to. There is also little _desire_ to urinate either. No other variables changed in my life during that time, so I put it down to the phenibut or the phenibut cocktail. Today is my third day not taking any and things are just about back to normal. I took recommended doses and break days like is suggested too. It REALLY works, but I think I am going to stop it for about a week to see how things go.


----------



## KingCharlesIII (Sep 18, 2014)

Zack said:


> I take Klonopin too. Phenibut works for me but over the medium term (~2 months) it causes constipation (like ~6 days!) and difficulty urinating. I've no idea where all the water I drank was going, but it wasn't coming out where it is supposed to. There is also little _desire_ to urinate either. No other variables changed in my life during that time, so I put it down to the phenibut or the phenibut cocktail. Today is my third day not taking any and things are just about back to normal. I took recommended doses and break days like is suggested too. It REALLY works, but I think I am going to stop it for about a week to see how things go.


Yeah, I've read mixed reviews on Phenibut. I considered trying to Sulbutiamine, but it probably isn't good long-term. I'll just stick to the combo I'm using now for awhile. Supplements can be dangerous, as I learned when dealing with probiotics.


----------

